# Fraternal Greetings from Kent, England



## Lazza21 (Sep 24, 2015)

I have been a mason since 1980, after going through the Chair of my Mother Lodge in 1990, I was lost to the Craft for many years for strong personal reasons. (A close friend? and brother seriously betrayed my trust)
More recently an old friend, not seen for a long time, took me to visit his Lodge in London. I realised how much I missed Masonry and became a joining member. I've now been through the chair twice in that Lodge (currently IPM and now Tyler elect). I joined Wheatsheaf Lodge meeting locally in Kent and after passing through the offices I am now Master Elect and due to be Installed on the 7th October.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 24, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Sep 24, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to the site!


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 24, 2015)

Greetings and welcome Brother!


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Sep 24, 2015)

*@Lazza21 *

Welcome, brother... interesting journey! I was also away from the Craft for many years (9?) and have recently rejoined my Mother Lodge.


----------



## Akiles (Sep 24, 2015)

Greetings from Panama! Wow, interesting journey, and congratulations for your new position in your actual Lodge!


Saludos.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 25, 2015)

Ahh, wish I'd had more notice, I would have wangled an invitation from you!

My family emigrated from Staplehurst and Smarden.


----------



## Lazza21 (Sep 25, 2015)

You would have been very welcome Glen. Let me know if you visit the UK I'd be delighted to invite you.
 Thanks all for the warm fraternal greetings


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 25, 2015)

I shall be in Cheshire at  the end of October  for Chapter then at our home in the Highlands


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 25, 2015)

Welcome brother, glad to have you with us.


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Lazza,
I won't be all that far from you living in the Province of East Kent although I do my Masoning in a London Lodge, I also work in Freemasons' Hall.


----------



## Companion Joe (Oct 7, 2015)

Welcome


----------

